# Visa date of effect & Points



## bilalfast (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Members,

I want to understand the condition of Visa date of effect and Points against for each profession:

For example rite now for Computer Network Profession ( 26311) 

Points are 65 and visa date of effect is 25/10/2016. 

1. does it mean anybody having 65 points and before this date will be invited?
2 If yes how about the people who will be having 60 points?
3. will 60 points people of this profession will get any invitation during 2016-17.
4. Last year around may 2016 they said no more invitation for this profession as it reached its ceiling. Will they get invitation during first round if immediate new year?

Thank you,
Bilal


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

All the EOIs will be sorted by points (highest to lowest) and within each point break they will be sorted by date of effect (oldest to newest). If they decide to invite 200 applicants in an invitation round, they will select the first 200 in the list. The cut-off publishes on the DIBP website is the points/date of effect of the last person who was invited.

During the time to the next invitation, new EOIs will be submitted and they will again be sorted by points/date of effect. So if you have 65 points, any new EOI with more points will go ahead of you in the queue. Any 65 point EOIs will go behind you (since you have an older EOI).

For 60 point applicants, they will remain in the queue until they reach the front of the line. The reality is that there have consistently been more new EOIs with at least 65 points to fill each invitation round, so those with 60 points are not moving forward in the line.

The occupation ceiling has been set for 2016-2017 and it will reset on July 1st. However they still refer to the same queue of EOI applications so the 60-point EOIs may continue to stand still while new EOIs overtake them.


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi,
Thanks for the explanation. Please correct me if I am wrong in the following understanding.

At present, after 21 Dec 2016 invitation rounds, following in the status
Occupation Identification	Description Points score	Visa date of effect
2613 Software and Applications Programmers	65	21/11/2016 5.24 pm

Does it mean that applicants with points 65 and above as on 21st Nov 2016 have been invited?

I have notices couple of persons with scores 70 and above who submitted EOI on 20th Dec 2016 too have received invitations on 21st Dec itself.

This is a little confusing for me.

Kindly clarify.



Maggie-May24 said:


> All the EOIs will be sorted by points (highest to lowest) and within each point break they will be sorted by date of effect (oldest to newest). If they decide to invite 200 applicants in an invitation round, they will select the first 200 in the list. The cut-off publishes on the DIBP website is the points/date of effect of the last person who was invited.
> 
> During the time to the next invitation, new EOIs will be submitted and they will again be sorted by points/date of effect. So if you have 65 points, any new EOI with more points will go ahead of you in the queue. Any 65 point EOIs will go behind you (since you have an older EOI).
> 
> ...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

sprakash85 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the explanation. Please correct me if I am wrong in the following understanding.
> 
> At present, after 21 Dec 2016 invitation rounds, following in the status
> ...


I think it's very simple to understand and we'll explained earlier.obviously those who have 70 points have made it to the queue since 70 is greater than 65 even though they applied on 20th Dec since the list is sorted by maximum points and then date of eoi.not sure why you are not clear still. 

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> Thank you!


If you've ever used a budget airline you'll know how it works. They'll have separate queues in different roped off areas for different folk. Those with babies get to board first, followed by those with priority boarding, followed by the rest of us cattle. In each of those queues, the ones who joined first will board first. Once the babies queue is empty, they start on the prio queue. If someone shows up with an infant while the prio queue is boarding ,they get to go first, then the prio queue resumes. Likewise, once the prio queue is empty us plebs can start to shuffle forwards, but will need to wait if a group of prio passengers arrives.

Now all you need to do is imagine there are only 60 places on the plane and the next flight arrives in two weeks


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

Dear all My question is right now the website skillselect results of 1st february say 

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	points : 60	
Visa date of effect 01/02/2017 12:06 am

Now assume I submit an Eoi with 65 points today with occupation code 233311 Electrical Engineer which is not subject to pro rata arrangements. Should I recieve an invitation in the next round??? I am from Pakistan.

IF not then what are the other factors that I am missing !
Thanks in advance


----------



## umairgr (May 26, 2016)

FFacs said:


> If you've ever used a budget airline you'll know how it works. They'll have separate queues in different roped off areas for different folk. Those with babies get to board first, followed by those with priority boarding, followed by the rest of us cattle. In each of those queues, the ones who joined first will board first. Once the babies queue is empty, they start on the prio queue. If someone shows up with an infant while the prio queue is boarding ,they get to go first, then the prio queue resumes. Likewise, once the prio queue is empty us plebs can start to shuffle forwards, but will need to wait if a group of prio passengers arrives.
> 
> Now all you need to do is imagine there are only 60 places on the plane and the next flight arrives in two weeks


Sir why you applied for 190 visa if u can do 189 since u have 65 points ? I just want to learn the reason why people prefer 190 over 189.... According to the website it suggest the best option is 189. Please enlighten !


----------

